# Florida-Central Florida



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* GameThumper. Have fun here.


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## Bayou Bowhunter (Sep 18, 2007)

:welcome: *to Archery Talk!* :cheers:


----------



## gimpie (Jan 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT. :welcome: South Florida here. :shade:


----------



## Duckbill (Jun 22, 2004)

Welcome neighbor. I live in Clermont, but I grew up in Groveland.


----------



## ivacic (Apr 6, 2010)

welcome to AT!


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

:welcome: *to Archerytalk!!

Randy
Mod Staff*


----------

